# Druckfilter "Eigenbau" so?



## SteppenWolf (22. Aug. 2006)

Hallo zusammen, habe in mal diesem Sommer unseren Naturtümpel in ein „schönen“ Teich verwandelt und stehe nun vor einem kleinem Problem…
Der Teich fasst ca. 15 tausend Liter „mehr als geplant“ und es sind einige Koi´s etc. drin.
Momentan läuft eine Oase Aquamax 10000 sowie Druckfilter Filtoclear 11000 „ink. 11Watt UV“. Obwohl viele sagen das reicht nicht aus hat es bis jetzt gut funktioniert „ok bis auf die super sonnigen heißen tage, da kam die kleine UV nicht mit“ das sieht man auch auf dem Foto.
Jetzt fällt mir auf das ich den Filter fast alle 3 tage saubermachen muss „ok den Hebel ziehen ist nicht schwer, aber trotzdem“.
Gekauft habe ich den Filter zusammen mit der Pumpe „neu“ fürn Appel und nen Ei, da mir auch einige vom Eigenbau Filter abgeraten haben, aber soooo schwer kann das ja nicht sein!!!
h
mein Problem ist nun folgendes, da ich kein Durchlauffilter haben möchte
-	nimmt zu viel platz weg
-	müsste oberhalb des Wasserfalls stehen
-	oder bräuchte wieder eine neue Pume…

möchte ich mir nun ein Druckfilter bauen. Durchdacht habe ich das schon, meine frage ist jetzt eigentlich nur ob das so ok ist was ich mir da ausgedacht habe, oder worauf ich speziell zu achten habe?
"zu bauen aus maischefässern"
zum Beispiel diese hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/3-Faesser-Fass-Futtertonne-Boje-Tonne-Behaelter_W0QQitemZ200018378692QQihZ010QQcategoryZ132371QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Danke, Sebastian


Der Teich:
 
 
Der Filter:
 

*Edit by Thorsten-Bilder bearbeitet.*


----------



## Thorsten (22. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Druckfilter "Eigenbau" so?*

Hi Sebastian,

achte bitte in Zukunft darauf, dass Du Bilder in geeigneter Größe hochlädst!

Wir haben hier noch ISDN User die ewig lange Ladezeiten bei solchen riesen Pic´s haben, vom Scrollen mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## SteppenWolf (22. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Druckfilter "Eigenbau" so?*



			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Sebastian,
> 
> achte bitte in Zukunft darauf, dass Du Bilder in geeigneter Größe hochlädst!
> 
> Wir haben hier noch ISDN User die ewig lange Ladezeiten bei solchen riesen Pic´s haben, vom Scrollen mal ganz abgesehen.



Jo nachdem ich fertig war ... war alles so groß


----------



## Thorsten (22. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Druckfilter "Eigenbau" so?*

ja ja ...so kann es gehen.

Nun aber mal zu deinen Fragen.....

Dein Teich ist schon recht groß, hat Koibesatz (wieviele?) und eine ordentliche  Durchflussrate.

Ich persönlich halte einen Druckfilter auf Dauer für *nicht * geeignet - schon garnicht bei Koibesatz!

Selbst bei geringen Koibesatz solltest Du bedenken, dass diese noch wachsen und dem entsprechend auch Ausscheidungen in den Teich abgeben....

Gib mal hier im Forum (unter Suchen) Druckfilter ein, dort wirst Du einige nützliche Beiträge finden die deine Entscheidung einen Druckfilter zu bauen hoffentlich beeinflussen.

Ich würde es lassen, baue dir einen vernünftigen Filter der auch mit Koibesatz klar kommt.


----------



## SteppenWolf (23. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Druckfilter "Eigenbau" so?*

OK...
nochmals hallo zusammen,
habe noch mal im Forum sowie im I-Net gestöbert und mir fällt auf das meine Variante eines Druckfilters an sich etwas völlig anderes ist…

Bei z.B. bei meinem 11 tausender wird das Wasser durch einen Filter „porösen Schwamm“ gedrückt, und wenn der verdreckt ist, wird er ausgespült „Bakterien futsch“.

Bei meiner Idee handelt es sich ja eigentlich um einen Filter mit einem Vortex und zwei Kammer Filterung… bin sogar noch am überlegen ob ich noch eine weitere Tonne mit „diesen Plastik Dingern,  oder etwas was ihr mir empfehlen würdet“ zusätzlich anschließen sollte“.

Reinigung => ^^ An der Tonne wackeln und Zugschieber auf ^^ 

Um das mal auf dem Punkt zu bringen, wenn ich die Deckel von den Fässern abnehmen würde und an das letzte Fass eine Pumpe hänge habe ich einen ganz normalen Durchlauffilter…will aber nen Berg rauf  

Man muss ja nur mal bedenken, auch wenn’s dann nen Druckfilter ist, hat er immerhin eine Filterleistung „das sind gut 100 Liter pro Tonne, somit hätte ich rund 400 Liter Filtervolumen…“ im vergleich zu meinen „ 18 Liter “ und das für nen Druckfilter 

Ach ja, da soll dann ne 20W UV Lampe vor… sowie will ich mir eine Aqumax 20000 zuleben, da sind ja zwei 10000er drin verbaut, und an eine davon nen Skimmer hängen...

So und nun noch mal zum Fischbesatz:

4 Goldfische „ 3 ca. 5cm, 1er ca. 20cm “
2 __ Störe	„ ca. 15cm – 20cm “
2 Orfen „ca. 10cm“
2 Shubunki „ ca. 12cm“
2 Gras Karpfen „ ca 10 cm “
1 Fisch der den Naturtümpel überlebte und „schwarz-braun“ war, jetzt issa orange ^^?^^
~15 Koi´s „ einer 25cm einer 15cm der Rest unter 10cm

Ach ja, habe mal die Wasserqualität überprüfen lassen, alles im grünen sagte man mir.
Also kann das mit meiner Idee doch nur besser werden oder?

Danke Sebastian


----------



## ThomasH (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Druckfilter "Eigenbau" so?*

Hallo Sebastian,

also ich habe auch eine "Druckfilterkombination". Zu aller erst hatte ich einen Filtoclear 700´0 mit 7W UVC. Hat so lala funktioniert. Habe ihn dann mit einem 30 l Deckelfass erweitert. Was schon besser funktionierte. Jetzt hab ich auf 120 l erweitert. Das ist ein deckelfass mit Spannring! was ich im Gegensatz zum Schraubverschluss unbedingt empfehlen würde. Ich hab die bei dem geringsten Gegendruck schon wegfliegen sehen, und wenn dann die Pumpe davorhängt ist im Nu der Teich leer. Also den 120er wird von oben durch ein 70er Rohr auf den Boden geleitet. Dort ist die Grobanteilabscheidung, die abgelassen werden kann. Danach steigt das Wasser nach oben durch diverse Schwämme. Danach durch eine 30cm Blähtonschicht. Danach nochmal durch eine Filterwatteschicht. Ich habe aber lediglich 2500l und auch nur Goldfische. Aber in der Tonne ist jede Menge Leben an Larven, Würmern, __ Schnecken und, wenn auch viele der meinung sind, dass in einem Druckfilter mit Biologie eh nicht viel los ist, sollten sie mal in meine Trommel schauen. Wenn Sauerstoff Leben bedeutet, dann hab ich im dunklen, geschlossenen Druckfilter, jede Menge davon. 

gruss
tom


----------

